
A successful Git branching model - bry
http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Again?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1730788>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1460895>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1222755>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1199117>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1063198> <\- This one, from 317 days ago,
has comments.

~~~
abhijitr
It begs the question, why don't submissions automatically get de-duped?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
(Added in edit to explain someone else's comment and reference) ... it doesn't
beg the question, it raises it. But putting that to one side ...

They're not all the same URL, and when a submission is old enough it's no
longer tested against. Minor variations in the URL will also thwart the dup
detector.

Several suggestions have been made in the past about improving the dup
detector, but it's unlikely they'll be implemented.

~~~
bry
Not sure if this has been suggested or not, but what about a list of "similar
articles" below yours (based on a search of past articles based on
title/content/etc) so that you can verify yours is unique?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
It's an interesting idea, and could be useful. I think that finding a
selection that matches your intended submission could be difficult. Would be
cool, though.

~~~
moe
Technically not difficult, but would add quite a bit of complexity to HN in
order to fetch and store at least a fuzzy hash of the article bodies.

From there it's mostly a case for a bayesian classifier (LSI) and some elbow
grease.

FWIW, the "similar articles" footer on most blogs is implemented that way.

------
dolinsky
PG, how about creating a 'hall of infamy and repetition' list for submissions
that seem to find their way onto the site every so often? Once a link makes
the list, all new submissions are redirected to a page listing the previous
submissions w/ points/comments listed.

Some links like this and the comments that ensue are 'evergreen' material, but
by continually being resubmitted at a later date the chance of conversation
happening decreases and its time on the homepage shrinks while it creates a
sort of broken window effect for those of us who haven't seen it for the first
(or 6th) time.

------
steveklabnik
Then the follow up: [http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2010/why-arent-you-using-git-
flo...](http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2010/why-arent-you-using-git-flow/)

and the code:

<https://github.com/nvie/gitflow>

